# Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit reduzieren. Geht das? ..



## Heffer45 (26. Feb 2006)

Ich habe mal ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen..

Von was wird ein Applet eigentlich ausgeführt..? .. also von der Virtual Machine.. das ist mir klar.. Aber existiert unter Windows denn kein sichtbarer Prozess dazu?

Ist es möglich, die Rechenleistung für die Virtual Machine von 100 % bis auf 0 % zu reduzieren?

.. Oder ist es möglich, die Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit eines Applets zu reduzieren.. vielleicht durch bestimmte Programmkonstrukte?

Ich will es langsamer machen.. nicht optimieren..

Kann man einem einzelnen Applet gezielt schrittweise den Saft abdrehen? Wenn ja.. Wie geht das?

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Redfrettchen (26. Feb 2006)

Lass es irgendwelche aufwendigen Berechnungen machen oder zwischendurch Pausen.


----------



## lin (26. Feb 2006)

lol, wenn schon pausen... er will ja, daß nicht die ganze cpu-leistung fürs applet draufgeht...


----------



## MPW (26. Feb 2006)

Vllt kannst du mal dein konkretes Beispiel beschreiben, vllt. findet sich da eine gute Methode; du musst halt schon zugeben, dass sowas in der Regel nicht gewuenscht ist;-)


----------



## Heffer45 (27. Feb 2006)

Das klingt natürlich mal ganz exotisch und ein bisschen doof.. ) ..

Aber ich habe mir dabei schon was gedacht..

Ich möchte im Grunde genommen die Abarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit des Applets dritteln.. oder halbieren..

Hat jemand genaue Beispiele von Berechnungen oder Konstrukten, welche ein Applet sehr stark auslasten? ..

Kann man auch nur das Applet auslasten.. ohne den ganzen PC in Beschlag zu nehmen? ..

Ich habe auch schon ein wenig gesucht, ob man die Rechenleistung zur Virtual-Machine reduzieren kann..

Gibt es eine Java Virtual Machine, die sowas beherrscht?..

Läuft die Virtual Machine vielleicht auf einem 486'er extrem langsam? .. VM-Ware ist eine ganz coole Sache.. nur haben die Entwickler da irgendwie bisher keine CPU-Emulation implemtiert.. oder Zuteilung der Rechenleistung..

Das wäre ganz cool, wenn man VM-Ware sagen könnte.. "hey.. sei mal ein Pentium 133" .. oder so.. das fehlt wirklich..


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Feb 2006)

Es gibt Tools, die die CPU-Leistung regeln können. Hilft so etwas? Das würde dann aber den gesamten PC betreffen.


----------



## AlArenal (27. Feb 2006)

Heffer45 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das klingt natürlich mal ganz exotisch und ein bisschen doof.. ) ..



Entschudlige, aber für mich klingt die AUfgabenetsellung auch reichlich exotisch und doof


----------



## Beni (27. Feb 2006)

Halbieren: Das Applet zweimal starten.
Dritteln: Das Applet dreimal starten... :bae:

Funktioniert aber nur, wenn schon eine Instanz des Applets 100% der Leistung auffrisst.


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Feb 2006)

Mich würde mal interessieren was das Applet eigentlich macht?

Bau halt ab und zu mal ein Thread.sleep() ein?


----------



## MPW (1. Mrz 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren was das Applet eigentlich macht?
> 
> Bau halt ab und zu mal ein Thread.sleep() ein?



Ja genau, das ist doch alles was du brauchst? Es macht doch keinen Sinn die ganze Prozessorleistung in den Keller zu fahren, nur damit dein Applet (vllt. eine Animation?) ein bisschen langsamer laeuft....


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2006)

Danke.. das werde ich mal ausprobieren.. ob das zum gewünschten Erfolg führt.. ) ..


----------



## Heffer45 (9. Mrz 2006)

Hat jemand ein Code-Beispiel, wie ich einen Thread zum Beispiel alle 2 Sekunden verzögern kann?

Also er soll beispielsweise 2 Sekunden laufen.. und dann wieder 2 Sekunden eingefroren sein..


----------



## bummerland (9. Mrz 2006)

```
try{
    Thread.sleep(2000);
}catch(InterruptedException ex){
    ex.printStackTrace();
}
```

hmm, sowas wär vielleicht für shareware interessant ;-) schön lahm machen damit das nervt und man die vollversion kauft. :-D


----------



## norman (9. Mrz 2006)

er will ihn ja _alle 2 sekunden_ schlafen legen. also braucht er noch einen anderen thread für das applet, oder? ???:L


----------



## lin (9. Mrz 2006)

kannst du mal beschreiben worums geht bei dem Applet, dann lässt sich auch einfacher sagen, wie du das ganze mit Threads verlangsamen kannt..


----------



## Guest (11. Mrz 2006)

Wie wäre es einfach wenn du die Thread Priorität runter setzt?


----------



## MPW (11. Mrz 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wäre es einfach wenn du die Thread Priorität runter setzt?



Ne, das ist wohl nicht so die wahre Loesung, wenn es nichts anderes zu tun gibt, kriegt der Thread die gleiche Performance.

Das ganze Rumgerate hat doch keinen Sinn, wir muessen erstmal den Zweck wissen.


----------



## Grizzly (11. Mrz 2006)

Ja, der Zweck wäre schon nicht schlecht. Willst Du das Applet verlangsam weil bspw. eine Animation zu schnell abläuft? Oder willst Du testen, wie das Applet auf langsameren Rechnern abläuft?


----------



## flanker (11. Mrz 2006)

bummerland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> try{
> Thread.sleep(2000);
> }catch(InterruptedException ex){
> ...



vielleicht noch "ex.printStackTrace();" auskommentieren, sonst kommt er bald mit dem Stack-Ausgabe zurück


----------



## lin (11. Mrz 2006)

zu testzwecken wie das Applet auf langsameren System läuft, gibts evtl. geeignete Emulatoren... kenne mich alllerdings damit net so aus.. vielleicht findest du ja was wenn du googelst :roll:


----------



## Guest (16. Nov 2006)

Heffer45 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe mal ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen..
> 
> Von was wird ein Applet eigentlich ausgeführt..? .. also von der Virtual Machine.. das ist mir klar.. Aber existiert unter Windows denn kein sichtbarer Prozess dazu?
> 
> ...



mach einfach in jeder zweiten zeile einen methodenaufruf, der ne methode aufruft in der Thread.sleep(5); steht...


----------



## byte (16. Nov 2006)

guck mal aufn tacho


----------

